# Transferring files



## MadWicket (Aug 7, 2011)

I had a thunderbolt I pulled my music and pics onto my computer to transfer to my sg3. When I go to drag and drop the music in the music folder on the sg3 it just freezes. The same thing happens with the pictures. I have tried putting the phone in both transfer modes. 
I know I am doing something wrong any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I use double twist to load my music on my X and plan doing that when I get mine weds....good luck


----------

